# Appreciate the Underapprectiated Pokémon



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes ik this is on april fools, but i have an idea to make a little thread where every day/week/whenever i feel like it, i'll write about pokémon that usually go unnoticed and write a little paragraph about what makes them so cool. This is not a prank :3


*Entry 1 - Drowzee & Hypno*

There aren't much unnapreciated kanto pokémon, seeing as pretty much everything in gen 1 is a classic, but i'm going to start with two very cool pokémon:


Drowzee, and Hypno

Drowzee eats dreams for fun and profit and nourishment. If you become friends with a drowzee, it may show you the dreams it's eaten before... How it does this? Who knows. Go befriend a Drowzee to find out.

Drowzee and Hypno are both Psychic type pokémon based off of a tapir



For a very long time in Japan, Tapir were said to be legends, but then apparently they do exist! The jury is still out on whether they eat your dreams though.

Want another reason to like drowzee? Look at this:



This is it's art from the pokémon box from pokémon XD. I never played pokémon xd but... Now i kinda want to.
Just look at him vibe, hehe

Next is Hypno.



Hypno is a strong psychic type pokémon with high special defense that uses moves like hypnosis and dream eater. Seeing it's pendulum swing can make you... tired... brb, i need to go take a nap.
Ok i'm back. I had a good nap. I forgot my dream though.

It's a very dangerous pokémon, but despite this, if you need sleep, Hypno is the pokémon for you. Hypno from Alola like eating Komalas... oh no. *oh no.*
yeah... maybe avoid these guys... unless you raise it from a drowzee.

Hypno and Drowzee can be found in the Kanto, Johto, Sinnoh, and Alola regions! >:3 consider adding them to your team.

*Tommorow: Krabby & Kingler*


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 1, 2021)

I like Drowzee and Hypno's cries


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh yeah they have the little bugle cries. Those are the best.


----------

